# John Deere Plastic



## Big Banks (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a 2000 John Deere 4500 (a plastic tractor). Anybody have any ideas on where to purchase the damaged plastic panels for a reasonable price. I priced the left side panel and it is $180 at the local dealer ((List Price))


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm sure that the plastic is repairable....Have you asked around for the 2 part system?? It works much like an epoxy. Repair, sand, prime and paint...or not. It could save quite a bit of money if you (or someone you know) repair the broken/cracked pieces.

Just MHO.

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Big Banks. How bad is the side panel you have damaged? You are right about the $180 cost of a new panel. Is the panel you have OK to use. Otherwise add anther $66. As Mark mentioned above, it might be worth your while to look at repairing the panel if it is not too badly damaged.


----------



## Big Banks (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advise. Unfortunately my panel is damaged beyond repair. I can't get the local JD dealer to reduce price to any less than list price. I have enjoyed reviewing the forum.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Banks _
> *Thanks for the advise. Unfortunately my panel is damaged beyond repair. I can't get the local JD dealer to reduce price to any less than list price. I have enjoyed reviewing the forum. *


Try calling 1-800-726-7172 and ask for Ricky Heflin. Tell Ricky that Randy referred you to their parts department. I bet Ricky will beat your dealer's price although with shipping it may be a wash. Ricky is the parts manager at the Deere dealership I get my stuff from. He almost always gives a discount to folks I refer from Tractor Forum whenever he can. Can't hurt to give him a try. He may be able to find you some used or scratch panels at a good price as well. 

Hutson at Russellville


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

If it was metal and needed a body man to pound out the dents sand and repaint it would probably cost $180?Just a thought:dazed:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

At a $180.00 and damaged beyond repair a good body man would more than likely just  at you!!!


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I agree Dean, 

It's seldom when labor prices are less than replacing with new panels. That's often the case during restorations, when new (or good used) sheet metal isn't available and old metal has to be re-worked, heat shrunk and straightened.


----------

